# Hinweise fürs OWL-Abteil



## JENSeits (1. April 2010)

_Hallo OWL'er und Alle die es waren/werden,

endlich ist es soweit und wir haben unser eigenes Unterforum bekommen.  Damit das auch so bleibt, sollten wir uns bemühen es aufgeräumt zuhalten. Sonst blickt am Ende keiner mehr durch und es wird kaum noch genutzt. Dafür wäre es einfach zu Schade!

Daher ein paar kleine Bitten und Tipps an Euch:_


*- Bitte sagt doch im Mitgliedervorstellungsthread eimal kurz "Hallo", vielleicht wohnt ja jemand ein paar Straßen weiter.

- Bitte erstellt nicht einen neuen Thread nach dem Nächsten, sondern ordnet sie zum SPONTANE   TREFFEN - Tourenthread oder dem REGELMÄßIGE TREFFEN - Tourenthread zu. Für letzterem bitte eine PN mit den Details des ersten Beitrages an mich, dann trage ich es ein.

- Bitte bleibt nett zueinander und achtet auf die Forenregeln.

- Bitte denkt daran, das hier auch Andere mitlesen. Daher haltet euch bitte mit Details über die Lage von Trails zurück. Vereinbart lieber ein Treffen mit dem Fragenden, das schafft auch neue Freunde & Bekannte *



_Falls ihr Fragen, Anregungen, Beschwerden oder ähnliches habt, wendet euch an den Vorschläge-Thread oder schreibt mir ne private Nachricht.


Danke Leute, auf ein frohes, gut besuchtes und ordentliches OWL-Forum_


----------

